# Need advice



## Mike the Broom (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello from South Florida,we are just starting up our PP business,we are down sizeing our scrap metal recycling business to much compatition low prices.We have three p/ups that each have a trailer,I would like your opinion on these services that sell info on where to get contact info are they BULL?where would you advise me on getting this info i cant understand the secrets.Please don;t tell me i am crazy for going into this industry,just hopeing there are some real people on this forem


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mike the Broom said:


> Hello from South Florida,we are just starting up our PP business,we are down sizeing our scrap metal recycling business to much compatition low prices.We have three p/ups that each have a trailer,I would like your opinion on these services that sell info on where to get contact info are they BULL?where would you advise me on getting this info i cant understand the secrets.Please don;t tell me i am crazy for going into this industry,just hopeing there are some real people on this forem


There are real people here buddy. Just not sure if you can HANDLE the REAL facts or truth about this business. I wish you well.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Google Property Preservation and start cold calling nationals and negotiate a contract based on you costs...
You're getting into a very crowded and convoluted industry....
If you need "how to" material go to 
forclosurepedia.org...There are numerous video that will show youhow to compkete every service in the industry correctly...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'M NOT REAL but I *Wannabe*  

OK on a serious not..are you good with a hammer, a grinder and a concrete drill? If so I might be able to helpya... no guarantees but could try.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I'M NOT REAL but I *Wannabe*
> 
> OK on a serious not..are you good with a hammer, a grinder and a concrete drill? If so I might be able to helpya... no guarantees but could try.


What about me?!? :hammer:
I'm good with a hammer & concrete drill! Still working on my grinding skills.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

HA!!! There is someone up there in the Mountain area that said something about grinding but I just didn't get it..... lol 

Sorry can't help "up there".


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> What about me?!? :hammer:
> I'm good with a hammer & concrete drill! Still working on my grinding skills.


OH come on you KNOW the TRUTH !! EVERY DAY IS A GRIND in this industry and there are more grating days to come that is for sure.:blink:

HAve a reserve of cash and patience. a full head of hair and 2 hands to pull it out with , that is the way I have made it. and now a days I have stock in a suntan lotion company for bald men.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> OH come on you KNOW the TRUTH !! EVERY DAY IS A GRIND in this industry and there are more grating days to come that is for sure.:blink:
> 
> HAve a reserve of cash and patience. a full head of hair and 2 hands to pull it out with , that is the way I have made it. and now a days I have stock in a suntan lotion company for bald men.


 
Pay attention the cash issue...
If you can't flat fo 90-120 days you may want to reconsider your business model and write another business plan...


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Pay attention the cash issue...
> If you can't flat fo 90-120 days you may want to reconsider your business model and write another business plan...


This is a big issue. By the time you buy locksets, lockboxes, paddlelocks/hasps and all the supplies you will need for work the nationals have you will have over 1500.00 sitting on a shelf. then another 2000.00 for insurance. Then if you get an account they will dribble out a small amount of work for a month or two...Payment for these small jobs will be 45 after your first one,
You will need operating capital (gas, dump fees, wages, materials IF you get the work for the dozens of bids you give out....)
At least have enough $$$ to get thru three months without pay.
Say goodby to every holiday and every weekend untill you can find someone else who is qualified and willing to work weekends/holidays for even less than you THAN you will need four crews working as hard as you did the first three months to make the same $ as you doing this alone.
Good luck, it can be done.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Mike the Broom said:


> Please don;t tell me i am crazy for going into this industry,just hopeing there are some real people on this forem


 Perception is reality, reality is perception... In addition to the good responses posted above be sure to have a good sense of humor while you're reading the contracts that are sent to you....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

In regards to contracts DO NOT be afraid to ask questions if you don't understand.
The two best outside professionals you want is a legal begal...paralegal will be able to help you interpretate for about 20-40 hour vs a lawyer at 350...and an accountant...
If you are unsure DO NOT sign anything

DO NOT BUY INTO THESE TWO LINES
You'll make up for it somewhere else....if you lose revenue it's is gone it doesn't mysteriously reapear...

You'll make up for it with volume...CRAP!!!!! if you lose $5 on one service you will lose $500 on 100 services...


----------



## Lehs (Dec 4, 2012)

if your starting to get into this now you most deafly want to have capital to start out with. like they said buying locks. do your research find some good companys to work for. if you dont get a national contract and you go with a sub company limit your orders for the first 30 or 60 days to make sure they are going to pay you there are alot of crooked companys out there been there done that. if we start a new company we limit our selfs to $2000 in jobs until we get paid if they dont pay we just right it off and go the legal way to get our money. but its a good business to get into you just have to fine the right company.. Wish you well.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Lehs said:


> . . .its a good business to get into you just have to fine the right company. . .


I'd sure like to fine a few companies!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

be prepared to get lied to on a daily basis,never plan on getting paid because you never know when you'll see it,if you do,other then that its a great business:thumbup:​


----------



## Mike the Broom (Dec 5, 2012)

*thank you to all that replied*

Well after a few mixed opinions It seams to me that the cash flow is the main proublem,and it is .I dont mind laying out some money for fourty five days,to a National company that pays its bills.as far as supplies needed if you dont have it you cant sell it.I plan on having a diverse clientele mixing cash customers as well as net 30-45.Can never put all your eggs in one basket.I am going to controll the margins and priceing for all jobs and i am not afraid to say no to any lowball price.In south Florida the cost of dumping C&D is Eight Dollars a Cubic Yard,Twenty Five Dollars a yard is my Minn price i like those margains I do not want to seam cocky that is just my two cents, 


david said:


> be prepared to get lied to on a daily basis,never plan on getting paid because you never know when you'll see it,if you do,other then that its a great business:thumbup:​


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

you're not cocky...

www.aladayllc.com

you can see what we bill...If I don't get the numbers I need I don't put the key in the truck...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$8 a yard to dump is cheap. 
I heard that Vegas is $19 per yard.

Makes my $50 a ton to dump seem cheap.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

$50 a ton to dump is great. Up here we pay anywhere from $80-$125.00 per ton.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> $8 a yard to dump is cheap.
> I heard that Vegas is $19 per yard.
> 
> Makes my $50 a ton to dump seem cheap.


Some landfill in MI charge $20.00 per ton to dump.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

If I'm willing to drive farther out of my way than I care to I can dump for $32 a ton.
But they are out of my way and are only open 4 days a week or so.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

In the outlying areas here we can get to 15-18 bucks a yard...
I had one place want 350 for a 20 box...3/4 full
Knowing what you nimbers are going in always helps the negotiations...
Usually person on the other end of the phone doesn't know how to respond when you have that knowledge...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> If I'm willing to drive farther out of my way than I care to I can dump for $32 a ton.
> But they are out of my way and are only open 4 days a week or so.


$31.05/ton here.

Called the landfill 90 miles W of here today to confirm pricing for a complete demolition & found out EPA just took over all operations there (the whole town is a superfund cleanup site for vermiculite/asbestos contamination). They used to charge $0.0 per cubic yard, now it is $8/CY with $16/CY fine if loads are not sorted . I'm glad I called before I bid!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> In the outlying areas here we can get to 15-18 bucks a yard...
> I had one place want 350 for a 20 box...3/4 full
> Knowing what you nimbers are going in always helps the negotiations...
> Usually person on the other end of the phone doesn't know how to respond when you have that knowledge...




Thats about what it runs in cheyenne for a 30 yrd.


The highest I've ever seen for a 30 yarder was over $800 in Scottsbluff NE.

I bid the job, did not get the job.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> $8 a yard to dump is cheap.
> I heard that Vegas is $19 per yard.
> 
> Makes my $50 a ton to dump seem cheap.


 
$50 a ton is the nor. around here.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> $50 a ton is the nor. around here.


Veolia is $68/ton

Waste Management is $77/ton and a 3 ton minimum!:blink:

Both of these vary monthly with fuel surcharges. There is a county landfill 60 minutes away at $35/ton but I only use that one when close by.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Veolia is $68/ton
> 
> Waste Management is $77/ton and a 3 ton minimum!:blink:
> 
> Both of these vary monthly with fuel surcharges. There is a county landfill 60 minutes away at $35/ton but I only use that one when close by.


There is a Wisconsin Power Generation Plant somewhere in West Central Wisconsin that burns trash for electric generation... THEY will BURN ANYTHING.. We used to "hide" 300-500 ga paints in enclosed trailer and slowly take it to that Generator Station and they would GLADLY take paints since it burned hot. Otherwise...trash/refuse is 100% FREE.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Some landfill in MI charge $20.00 per ton to dump.


Mine charges 20$ per 1000lbs.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

The cheapest around here is $76 a ton, some remote areas are $110


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

County run here is 85 a ton and privates are up 150 per


----------

